# G8427



## dwilsoncpc (May 6, 2011)

Is anybody currently billing this code (G8427) and if so what is the reimbursement you are getting.   I bill for a pain management doctor in Texas and he just started using this code.  He was using it as an informational code only and not charging for it, but I noticed that some payers will pay for this code.  THANKS for any help you can give me.


----------

